# Little Dove Is Bak And Something Sad



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi all
do u remember wen i told you all i found a white dove, well wen i let her out the next day she went missing and today my frends found her in the road she is really skinney i can feel every bone in her body but im getting her to eat and drink sooo.....
and there is also some sadness going on in my family rite now 
last night my dad had a heart attack and was taken to hospital it was only a mild one but at least he's ok now well not ok but better he has to stay in for 5 days  
Heather x


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear about your dad. I hope he does really well and will be home before you know it. Just remember, all of us will be thinking of you and I'm sending a big hug your way. 

Looks like you may have to just keep the little dove since it doesn't look like he'll make it on his own.  

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Heather,
Best wishes to you dad. Now, as to the little dove, keep the poor little thing in a secure pen, and keep it as a pet. This little bird needs you to keep it safe to survive.
Daryl


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Heather, Best wishes to your dad for a speedy recovery. I'm so glad you found the little dove again and hope it gets better soon poor bird.

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Heather, 

I'm glad to hear that the pigeon was found and brought back to you. Probiotics might be a good thing to give right now and some much needed food for the poor skinny thing

Sorry to hear about your dad too, hopefully he will recover just fine.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your dad. Hope he recovers soon.

Please don't let the little dove out, seems like she needs you to care for her.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Heather,

Sorry to hear about your dad, but glad he will be okay.

Please DO keep the little dove inside on a warm heating pad (towel in between) and follow suggestions that have been made. He could use some tender loving care now.


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

Christina,

I'm so sorry about your Dad - I know how scary incidents like that can be. I hope he is feeling better quite soon, and I hope you and your family are holding together well.

It definitely sounds like the little dove needs your help - it's good that you're there to care for her!

Laura


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Christina,

I'm very sorry to hear about your Dad, you both will be in my thoughts and prayers. I know you and your family must all be very worried about his health right now. 

Thanks for taking the little dove back in again, doesn't sound like he's releasable for now at least.

fp


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi guys thanks for all your support with little dove and my dad.*

Hi guys thanks 
i think my dads getting better,touch wood
well about little dove,she is eating and drinking now and getting back to normal of course she is still like a feather and not wieghing much(infact i dont no how much she does wiegh but she sure is light i cant feel here in my hand at all shes so lite lol 
anyway i kept in indoors last night and put her in the shed to excercise her wings i took her to my lady friend who said she looks ok apart from being underweight and she also give her a tablet to make sure she hasnt got anything and she said everything was ok as she was there for a couple of hours so shes now in the shed with my other pigeons and my big dove loves her to bits lol 
i think thats another pair for me to swap eggs with lol
shes doing alrite anyway ill keep you all posted on her progress and my dads
thanks for all your suppoort
Heather x


----------

